# Moving to Australia after college with no work experience?



## five (Jan 26, 2013)

By the end of this year, I will have finished college (BSc in Math, MSc in Math and Computer Science). I'm interested in moving to Australia after I finish college, but I don't know if it's doable. 
Have any of you done something similar? What's the procedure? I don't have any work experience, should I work some time in my country before moving to Australia? 
What's the order of doing things when looking for a job in Australia (as a foreigner)? 
I mean, do I come to Australia for a few month holiday and then search for a job over there and then apply for permanent residence OR do I apply for immigration first and then search for a job or...? I'm a bit confused about these things and I'm looking for some advice. 
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

You cant just move to Australia. You need a visa in hand first, which means you need to either find an employer willing to take you on and who is eligible to sponsor you.

Or applying independently, nominating an occupation from the sol skilled occupation list. Most people straight out of college wouldn't have an occupation or enough points or pass a skills assessment to do that unless they studied a vocational course ie teachers, nurses, accountants etc. 

What would your occupation be with those qualifications?


----------



## five (Jan 26, 2013)

I know I can't "just move" to Australia.  

Yes, that's what I was afraid of. I mean, my degree will give me skills to work as a software developer (that's what people who get it usually work as anyway), but I guess I'll just have a _title_ (and skills), not an _occupation_. 
However, what I'm interested in is the following: Is it possible to find a job in Australia (find an employer who's willing to sponsor me) and then get a visa based on that (without having any work experience)? If it is, what's the recommended way of doing that? From what I've read, I shouldn't hope to find someone who wants to sponsor me based solely on an online or phone interview, so I should probably visit Australia (as a tourist*) and do some interviews over there. I want to know if that's doable and if someone's been through that process and has some advice. 

* I know I need a visa for that too, but my presumption is that getting that type of visa is much easier than getting a PR.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

five said:


> By the end of this year, I will have finished college (BSc in Math, MSc in Math and Computer Science). I'm interested in moving to Australia after I finish college, but I don't know if it's doable.
> Have any of you done something similar? What's the procedure? I don't have any work experience, should I work some time in my country before moving to Australia?
> What's the order of doing things when looking for a job in Australia (as a foreigner)?
> I mean, do I come to Australia for a few month holiday and then search for a job over there and then apply for permanent residence OR do I apply for immigration first and then search for a job or...? I'm a bit confused about these things and I'm looking for some advice.
> Thanks.


I will be doing something similar this year. But my degree is written as it is in the SOL (civil engineer). I will let you know about how it goes.


----------



## catmonkey (Nov 9, 2011)

I can only think that your best bet would be to go on a working holiday visa, however I'm not sure whether you would get work in your field cause its only a temp visa. Failing that you should gain a few years experience before looking for a permanant skilled visa. Best of luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

five said:


> I know I can't "just move" to Australia.
> 
> Yes, that's what I was afraid of. I mean, my degree will give me skills to work as a software developer (that's what people who get it usually work as anyway), but I guess I'll just have a _title_ (and skills), not an _occupation_.
> However, what I'm interested in is the following: Is it possible to find a job in Australia (find an employer who's willing to sponsor me) and then get a visa based on that (without having any work experience)? If it is, what's the recommended way of doing that? From what I've read, I shouldn't hope to find someone who wants to sponsor me based solely on an online or phone interview, so I should probably visit Australia (as a tourist*) and do some interviews over there. I want to know if that's doable and if someone's been through that process and has some advice.
> ...


 If you are qualify for and are young enough to get a working holiday visa then great, you may be able to get some work. But if you would get sponsored to stay is another story. The employer has to show you are the best person for the job, when out of how many applicants who are citizens or residents who have qualifications similar to yours and many years working experience that may be hard.

If you can not get a working holiday visa what your suggesting isn't really the way to go about things. Tourist visas are for tourism purposes not seeking work, attending job interviews etc. You can be put on the next plane home if immigration thought you were doing as much with a 3 year ban on entering the country. 

To apply independently you wouldn't pass a sills assessment without work experience.


----------



## five (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. 



_shel said:


> If you are qualify for and are young enough to get a working holiday visa then great, you may be able to get some work. But if you would get sponsored to stay is another story. The employer has to show you are the best person for the job, when out of how many applicants who are citizens or residents who have qualifications similar to yours and many years working experience that may be hard.
> 
> If you can not get a working holiday visa what your suggesting isn't really the way to go about things. Tourist visas are for tourism purposes not seeking work, attending job interviews etc. You can be put on the next plane home if immigration thought you were doing as much with a 3 year ban on entering the country.
> 
> To apply independently you wouldn't pass a sills assessment without work experience.


Oh... I think i qualify, but I'm not sure that's what I want. I mean, I want to go to interviews and find someone who's willing to sponsor me, _not_ find a temporary job so I can get some work done. 
I know it may be hard. 

Ok, I wasn't aware of that. 

Yeah. I guess my safest bet is to work in my country for a few years and then try to find a job in Australia (if I'm still into it), it's not like I'm in a rush.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

But the point is on a working holiday visa you can spend 6 months working for someone, showing off your skills to give them a reason to want to spend the time and money sponsoring you. You can't do that on a tourist visa and are at a loss to those who are able to start work straight away when you could not. 

Plenty of people get sponsorship that way or get australian work experience which then gives them extra points to allow you to apply independently.


----------



## five (Jan 26, 2013)

_shel said:


> But the point is on a working holiday visa you can spend 6 months working for someone, showing off your skills to give them a reason to want to spend the time and money sponsoring you. You can't do that on a tourist visa and are at a loss to those who are able to start work straight away when you could not.
> 
> Plenty of people get sponsorship that way or get australian work experience which then gives them extra points to allow you to apply independently.


Oh, I see. 
However, now that I've made further reasearch into this "working holiday visa" thing, I see that Croatia's not on the Working Holiday Maker Program Partner Country list. Oh well.


----------

